# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Water feature pumps...

## Yonnee

Starting some research on what's good and what's not. Does anyone have any opinions, know a good one/brand? 
I'm looking for a reliable pump, able to pump to approx. 4ft (1200mm), but I'm not sure on flow rate. Basically, the feature will be a 'pond' in the ground, acting as a resevoir, with and island in the middle, on which will sit an urn. The 'pond' will then be covered in galvanized mesh and river pebbles. The urn will fill with water and cascade over the rim and down the sides of the urn, through the pebbles and into the 'pond' (unseen below the pebbles).

----------


## Buggermedumplings

Check out http://www.pondsupplies.com.au/pond-...-pond-pump.php they have some great calculators for working out flow rates etc. I've been in the same prediciment and have just tested using my (And my neighbours!) garden hoses on a mock waterfeature to work out how much flow I'd need. You could probaby do the same, just fill up a similar diameter bucket to your urn and when you have the flow over the bucket you require, fill up a 9L bucket and time it. From there you can work out how many liters/hour you require from a pump.  This will be your required flow, so the actual pump will be rated significantly higher, to allow for resistances like head, pipe diameter, bends etc.

----------

